# Tiki Totem Tutorial



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Pretty cool, nice job!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Holy beans - that's amazing! I love this so much. The build is great and I could see some of us not-so-techy folks just using it as a base for cool light-up tiki guys, but the programming/routine is next level.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

FRIGGIN AWESOME JOB , i have converted my garden into a Tiki themed garden and built a bar in it and i am definately going to try to builod some of your huge Tiki themed totems for next summer for our party nights thank you so much for your tutorial , so well planned and created , again AWESOME .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That is really nice work there. The finish is so spot on that it’s hard to believe what's underneath.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

love the Tiki! Especially singing the hawaiian song with the fire coming out of the top


----------



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

Here is a schematic layout of the show.


----------



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

In conclusion, I really liked this project, where I had to tap into my inner sculptor. This kind of carving need not be life-like and is very forgiving, thankfully. The Chinese relay boards I bought were pure crap. I had to desolder all the connectors and solder straight to the circuit board because the cheap screw terminals stripped as soon as I looked at them sideways. I will spend more next time for better boards.


----------

